# T5 Lights 12 inch bulbs?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a 12 inch t5 lamp, two in fact. I wnat to get the proper bulbs. Do they have them out there?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

What type of T5, high output or standard?

Make usre you are sure about the type before going to the store. Most stores carry the T5's however it is only the salt stores that usually carry the T5HO. Alternative's in your area would probably have them. Just call ahead. Also with lights the best thing is to do a bit of reasearch on the bulbs you are looking for and the spectrums you may need for your type of tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well consider my T5 research starting.

Is it a different fixture that takes the high output bulbs?

The fixture I will assume is standard.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

High output (T5HO) usually only come in 12" nominal sizes : 24", 36", 48" and 60". There are several makers for these sizes. Current USA is the only one that makes 18" T5HO bulbs.

For normal output T5 (T5NO) they are lots of different makers and a variety of different sizes as well. You most likely have a NO bulb so finding a replacement should be easy at any aquarium shop.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Where could I find a T5HO that would span a standard 10 gallon? I'd like at least 4 lamps.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to semi-hijack this thread but this may be of benefit to sunstar as well anyways. Does anyone know of somewhere that sells t5 bulbs not specifically made for aquariums? I can get all of my t12 and t8 bulbs at hardware stores for far cheaper but haven't been able to find t5 bulbs for sale in any of the hardware shops just the fish stores.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Most bulbs you get at hardware stores don't emit the correct range of light for planted tanks. As for T5, I don't know of any that stock them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get them from electrical supply stores for contractors - some will sell to the general public. 

edit - As Knave pointed out, for marine tanks they probably won't have 10K+ or actinic bulbs. The best you'll find most likely are at tops 6700K.

As for a 10g tank, your only option are the current USA 18" T5HOs - I've used them (I have 3 fixtures that use the bulbs) and they are pretty decent, but nowhere near the 24" (22") bulbs. IMO, I'd get 24" fixture over the 10g - it might look big now but if you ever want to upgrade, 24" is a much more likely size. Also bulb choices t the 24" mark are not even comparable to 18". 18" T5HO - 1 maker. 24" T5HO - just about every major lighting company.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmm

I may have to upgrade sometime, but then the tank must move from its current location... 
I did like menagerie's 40 gallon.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Good to know Ameek, thanks. 

As for the light emitted Im not too concerned because not all of my tanks are planted, most aren't so I just need a light period. I have noticed though that the typical "cool white" bulbs that are sold really don't illuminate the fish properly and they look faded under it so I've been trying to find bulbs closer to the spectrum and output of the fish tank specific ones. 

Im wondering if anyone has ever check out a hydroponic/gardening store for lighting. Theyd probably have more specialized bulbs that could do plants and might be cheaper.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why not use PCF, which are T5s that are bent. Easy to get in many configurations and not expensive.
It would also eliminate the need for 4 tubes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lower output, not as many bulb choices.


----------

